# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Dora me e lashtë bronzi e zbuluar ne Evrope

## Akuamarini

Dora e bronzit me byzylyk të artë - disi më i vogël se ai i një të rrituri dhe peshonte rreth gjysmë kile - arkeologë konfuze pasi që u zbulua në fund të tetorit të vitit te kaluar në Zvicër.
Është vlerësuar se mosha prej 3,500 vjetësh, dhe disa besojnë se pjesa më e vjetër metalike e trupit në Evropë, dhe sigurisht dora më të vjetër prej bronzi në botë.
Arkeologët mendojnë se kjo dore nuk ishte e veshur,por ajo ishte duke qëndruar në një shkop,
Doren e gjetën gjuetarët e thesarit me ndihmën e një detektor metali pranë liqenit Bil.në të cilën kockat e mesit ishin me disa objekte të tjera, duke përfshirë kthetrat e bronzit dhe një nga duart e bronzit. 
Një gisht i thyer u tregon arkeologëve se dora u varros me trupin.




https://www.nationalgeographic.com/s...d-archaeology/

----------

